# Boat Ramps Somerville



## specktackler55 (Apr 11, 2005)

Anybody know what ramps are open. I know Birch and Big creek are closed. Overlook or the ramp at Apache Hills? Thanks


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Overlook is open according to Weldon Kirk. But he had to step out of his truck into 2 ft. of water to launch.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yesterday Sherry said Overlook could stay open for about 3 more feet of water. Well the lake came up 9 inches yesterday, so go fish fast. You have to go past the bath room at Overlook and take that next road, then come into the back side of the boat ramp parking lot. I remember in 1992 when the lake was 11 feet above normal, Nails Creek was the only open ramp.


----------



## CatMan55 (May 21, 2014)

Weldon this is RD Yegua and Rocky ramps are closed also


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

obiewan57 said:


> Yesterday Sherry said Overlook could stay open for about 3 more feet of water. Well the lake came up 9 inches yesterday, so go fish fast. You have to go past the bath room at Overlook and take that next road, then come into the back side of the boat ramp parking lot. I remember in 1992 when the lake was 11 feet above normal, Nails Creek was the only open ramp.


And the aftermath of the flood in 1992 behind the dam. All variety of fish died in the pond. All wasted


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

That was a mess, getting close to a repeat for sure


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I didn't realize it was that high. Been wanting to go and did not know the ramps were closed.

I remember launching off the road over the hill past Yegua during the flood of 92. We would crest the hill past Yegua, start down the hill until we hit the water that was over the road. Then we would turn around and launch the boat in the bar ditch. We would park the truck and trailer a little up the road, then drive the boat down the hill until we found a place to cross over the barbed wire fence. Next we would drive the boat up thru what was at that time mostly a field. We would enter the lake in the big bay between Yegua and Rocky.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

nikki said:


> And the aftermath of the flood in 1992 behind the dam. All variety of fish died in the pond. All wasted


That's horrible looking. Hopefully we won't see a repeat.


----------

